# Delays with Cannondales?



## Jlomb436 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey everyone.

I'm pretty excited, as I just ordered my first road bike with a local dealer. Problem is, I'm a unique size of a whopping 50cm, so they don't have the CAAD10 5 in white. Dealer said I'm looking at somewhere around December. However, they have 2-3 of the same bike but in BBQ (flat black with gray). Good news is, my buddy happened to be interested in the same bike, and his bike in size 58 should be arriving next week...

Is this typical for Cannondale to have long waiting periods?  Think there is any luck that it will arrive before the state time (I know I'm reaching)?

Gonna be a tough 12 weeks that's for sure, and visiting forums every day just simply reminds me that I'm bike-less. Maybe I should start buying shoes and pedals... ha


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

When I worked in a shop 20 years ago, new CDale orders were done in summer, with bikes arriving in fall. We stocked a lot of average sizes, and fewer of the smaller or very large frame bikes. If we had a customer that needed a rare size, we usually ordered it from CDale.

The problem is, bike production is ramped up to get ordered bikes to dealers, so any customer special order is a lower priority in the fall. If you ordered it after January or so, production was much lighter and it didnt take as long to get-- maybe 2-3 weeks, rather than months.

That said, we would have the rep look for a certain bike in other shops and tried to get one that way. But, if it had to be built, then the custoemr had to just wait on it.

I dont know how much things have changed with CDale since those days. Knowing how retail ordering and factory production cycles work, I bet its not much different today. In fact, with CDales now produced mostly overseas, it likely makes the customer order process a bit longer.

HTH

Dennis


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

I think Cannondale is telling everyone a different story. I've been trying to order a CAAD 10 in the matte black for a while and they keep telling me that it won't be available until mid September a week later that was October 1 then mid October but maybe November. 
I ended up getting the rep color as they said they had a few of those in stock. 
My wife is trying to get a synapse and they've told her January or February they should be available. After under producing in 2011 (according to a few LBS) they didn't seem to jump on the 2012s.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

It's not just Cannondale with shortages.

Ask you LBS to see if the rep can find what you want at another shop. 

Demand is tough to anticipate. With the economy still looking bad, or maybe worse than 2010, I could see these low mfg order levels continue.


----------



## thereal_od (Aug 4, 2011)

I ordered a 2012 Supersix 4 size 54 middle of last month. LBS placed the order late on a Thursday afternoon and I was being fitted on the bike the next Thursday afternoon. I was very surprised at how quick the turn around was.


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

dang maybe they are starting with the upper end stuff and working their way down, one week is so fast with getting a bike from anyone anywhere I'm very impressed.


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

I ordered a 52 cm Evo August 15th with an estimated arrival date in California of early to mid-October. I actually took delivery August 25th. Not too bad, all things considered.

In 2000, I ordered a Cannondale Track in November, which arrived (during their bankruptcy troubles) in April 2001.


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

Cannondale, just like every other bike or non-bike company, have embraced and getting good at "Just-In-Time" manufacturing and delivery process. They really have to, in order to cut costs, maximize profits and not flood the markets with excess products that are languishing on every dealer's showroom. The upside of this is Cannondale can somehow make their brand value appreciate by being on-demand, but the negative is that consumers like us have very little leverage to bargain off its MSRP.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

And for me I ordered my 2011 Super Six in the middle of Oct. 2010 and got it the 1st week of November. I was told it would be here at the end of November. So to me that was a fast turn around. I was very happy!


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess I'm the luckiest of all. I ordered my 2011 CAAD10 5 on July 21st and got it on July 25th! And red was my first choise. Couldn't be happier 
There were also a couple of black CAADs available in store and I could leave with a bike the same day, but I didn't like the color.


----------

